# It´s hot dog day!!! LOL



## Udet (May 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Graeme (May 24, 2008)

Very amusing Udet. Surely, George Bush must go down as the most lampooned President in living memory? 



Udet said:


> _ Nothing more American than eating a hot dog except maybe eating an apple pie with a hot dog in it"._



While on the subject of American delicacies, what exactly is a "peanut butter and JELLY" sandwich? Over here, jelly is a product of boiling water, flavour and gelatine (alum?) which produces a 'ballistic jelly' like substance that is added to ice cream, fruit salad, etc, to make a desert. It's also an ingredient in an alchohol based dessert called 'trifle'. I can't imagine it on a sandwich.

Or, does 'jelly' equate to *'jam'* in the U.S.?


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2008)

Jelly very similar to jam. Jam has bits of the fruit in it - such as strawberry or marmalade. Jelly is the same but without the fruit bits and more like a Jello consistancy.

I love Rhubarb jam / jelly.


----------



## Graeme (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the condiment update Chris! They tried to market a peanut butter/'jelly' spread, contained in one jar, in a sort of 'swirl' pattern, many years ago - didn't last long in the land of Vegemite!


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2008)

ahhh but Graeme, you should try 'Fluff-n-Nutter" - thats when they took that jelly/peanut butter swirl stuff and added marshmellows! Oh to be a kid again!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> ahhh but Graeme, you should try 'Fluff-n-Nutter" - thats when they took that jelly/peanut butter swirl stuff and added marshmellows! Oh to be a kid again!


Eeerrmmmm....hrmhrmmm....cough...cough...what ya mean to be a kid again? Since *when* did you ya stop being a kid??


----------



## Graeme (May 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> , you should try '*Fluff*-n-Nutter" -



Try a bit of Fluff ?!... 

"Fluff" is aussie slang for a woman. To be precise, (Macquarie Dictionary)...

_"...a girl, especially one who is superficially attractive."​_


----------



## Udet (May 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Graeme (May 24, 2008)

Hmmm..I think this is what did it...


Udet said:


> Nothing more American than eating a hot dog



And so I stated thinking about American icons...and I was having dessert at the time...and...

My apologies Udet!


----------

